# 1908 Waltham P.S. Bartlett Pocket Watch



## hickeyjoe1

I have had this pocket watch for quite some time and finally started to research its value for insurance purposes. I'm not even sure that it would be necessary to insure this piece since I have no idea of it's value. Any help would be appreciated.

The Watch:

1908 Waltham Pocket Watch

In very good condition and works perfectly

17 Jewels

P.S. Bartlett Model

Serial # 16,185,446

Crescent Warranted 20 years gold case

I believe the case is 14K gold, however it may be gold plated

Face has no flaws

Sorry I had to re-post this as the original pictures were too large for this site...


----------



## tixntox

A lovely watch indeed. We do not give values here but I would suggest you look on the popular auction sites for a "true" value on the open market. A private collector may pay more for a specific piece if it can be seen "in the flesh" as it were. Most household insurances would cover the odd watch as "unlisted items" up to a set value. You need to check with your insurer as to the extent of your unlisted item value. Check the outer lid for gold content. They usually state gold filled (plated) or show a mark (American 14k often).

Hope this helps,

Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak

A '20 year guaranteed case' suggests to me a 20 micron gold plating. I did comment on the now removed original post, again though, I doubt this would break the insurance threshold of Â£1000/Â£1500. E.bay is a good bet, these seem to sell for low-mid hundreds usually, although as Mike says it could be something a bit rare and worth a few quid more to a collector.


----------



## harryblakes7

Hi, it's probably around the Â£200 mark, movement is Model no. 1899 and looking at the picture the centre wheel is gold, some of these watches had all of the gears made from gold or gold coated, this reduced friction and improved timekeeping.

Nice Watch :thumbup:


----------



## andyclient

How uncanny this watch is practically the same as mine

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60604

same dial case made by the same company (Gold plated i'm afraid to say )only about 9 years between them to.

As already stated don't think you will find it to be worth a great amount unfortunately

cheers

Andy


----------



## Chromejob

But ... it is lovely. Great watch, I would do some basic insurance rider on it along with all your jewelry, and ... keep it safe.


----------



## Shangas

A beautiful watch of excellent quality. A wonderful piece!


----------

